
Irish Teenager Wins Google Science Award for Removing Microplastics from Oceans - simonebrunozzi
https://www.ecowatch.com/google-science-award-irish-teenager-2639623184.html
======
imvetri
Google science award restricts people to teenagers. Any events that does
similar to adults as well?

~~~
foxyv
The Nobel prize for a while until Malala Yousafzai.

